# Knoxy's Nehru Sushi tut



## knoxydoll (Aug 3, 2007)

So this is once again a lazy tut. But you should get the point. For XShear.

What you need: (Substitute any similar colours for your own taste.)

-Your normal face stuff.

 CHEEK:
 -MAC p/b in Fever; Peaches
 -MAC MSF in Northern Lights

 EYES:
 -UDPP
 -MAC e/s in Juxt; Coppering; Sushi Flower; Nehru; Plumage; Carbon
 -MAC p/g in Aire-de-Blue; Revved-Up; Dark Soul
 -Rimmel Mascara

 LIPS:
 -Gloss with Rose p/g

-------------------
-------------------

So start off with a clean moisturized face.







Do your normal face makeup routine. Prime your eyes.






Put Revved-Up p/g all over your lid with an e/s brush.











Put Sushi e/s over top of the Revved-Up with an e/s brush.











Take Nehru e/s and use your angled brush and apply it to your outer-v and crease.
















Take some Plumage e/s and use the angled brush to apply it to your crease.






Blend.






Take some Coppering e/s with your e/s brush and apply it to the top of your outer-v.











Add some Juxt e/s to the bottom near your lashline. Blend it with the coppering.











Take some Aire-de-blue p/g and apply it to your crease.











Blend it together and upwards.






Take some Nehru and blend it into your lower lashline.











Take some Dark Soul p/g.






Blend it into your outer-v.






Take some Carbon e/s. 






Blend it into your outer-v.











Clean your under eye area of fallout.






Take a small dab of Fever p/b. 






Blend downwards.






Take some Peaches p/b.






Blend it into your hollows and Fever.






Blend Northern Lights MSF into your apples and highlight the top of your cheekbones.











Cheeks.






Apply some balm.






Apply a small amount of Rose p/g. I just tapped my index finger on the lid. Smush it around to blend it into your lips.










Apply some Mascara






Take lots of photos.











Enjoy.


----------



## fmindik (Aug 3, 2007)

you are awesome! thank you very much


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 3, 2007)

This was beautiful to look at! Thanks Knoxy!


----------



## breathless (Aug 9, 2007)

oh this is great! thanks!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 10, 2007)

awesome tut. thanks!


----------



## XShear (Aug 11, 2007)

Your like THE BEST, ever. I mean it. Thank you!


----------



## frocher (Aug 12, 2007)

Very pretty Knoxy, thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 12, 2007)

Lovely! Now I know I want Revved-up piggie.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 16, 2007)

Love the colors and the way you applied it!  I think this look would look good with my new hair color, I will def try it!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 16, 2007)

lovely tut!! thanks girl!!!


----------



## sweet_butterfly (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanx i was  really looking for some thing like this im going to try it thank you agains


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 1, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 3, 2008)

beautifull..
but i really liked ur smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its so cuuuuteee


----------



## stacey4415 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------

